# TiVo Mini MoCA Transmit Power



## untfan (Jul 11, 2005)

Just a quick question for you guys... I just installed a couple of Mini's at my parents house and had to slightly change their setup (I moved the Modem/Router/MoCA adapter to the Garage where the Charter service comes in, so it looks something like the following:

-->GND BLK --> 2-WAY-->MODEM
------------------------> AMP --> POE Filter --> 8-Way Splitter --> MoCA Adapter
-----------------------------------------------------------------> 7 Feeds to TiVo/TVs

I am getting MoCA PHY Rates between 235 and 245 Mbps. The only thing I find interesting is that the Transmit Power is listed as -15 to -20. Do others see the same? I'm wondering if this is because my adapter is so close to the splitter (or that it is being reported incorrectly [or via the Point-of-View of the Host Premiere 4 TiVo). It has been working great, but just find it interesting that I am transmitting with a -15 dB of power which means it isn't taking a lot of to get to the host. As a point of Reference the Host TiVo is probably 150+ feet of Coax and the Minis are 50 and 100 feet of Coax away from the 8-way splitter.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

My transmit power is -25 on both of my Minis. My Coax does go through an eight way splitter and several two way splitters.


----------



## untfan (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks. Looks like I have nothing to worry about then. I was just surprised to see the large negative number - yours is even larger meaning its transmitting at less power despite going through more splitters - which confuses me.

But I'm not going to worry about it as it works and others see the same result as I.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

The negative number is normal.... it is referred to as attenuation.


----------

